# Maybe Heading in the Right Direction



## SMJB (Jun 17, 2021)

Hi Guys,
I've been digging a spot on my property for a while now. Tons of shards, and the full ones I've pulled are primarily 1920s-'50s.  I'm also finding stuff like drinking glasses, and a lot of broke china, as well as broken crockery.
Yesterday was a bit more encouraging. I dug a Wyeth & Bro. Phila. with what I believe is a tooled lip. It looks as if it's pretty common, clear glass. Thd strangest thing happened, though. It had a small (maybe 1" long) crack near the shoulder on obverse last night while cleaning it. Tonight when I went to photo it, the crack had expanded, easily 3x's as long as last night. Could this have been due to the hot water I used to clean it?
I also found a cobalt Phillips in good shape.
The other one shown is a rather pretty perfume (still has the scent), with a unique logo. Has wood cork stopper with the crown and post still in OK shape. I'm wondering if I could get any info on these. I hope I'm getting into an older part of the dump area, given that Wyeth..
Thanks!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 17, 2021)

Yeah if that Wyeth isn't a late throw it means you've found the earlier part of the dump, that one looks to be around 120-130 years old.  Shame about the crack, that can happen when taking bottles out of the ground though, I think it's mostly due to temperature change.  At least it happened to a Wyeth, which is a pretty common bottle, and not something rarer!


----------



## Toma777 (Jun 17, 2021)

Most likely temperature change. I accidentally broke a glass mug by putting it under the tap running cold water in it, after I had microwaved hot water in it for tea. It did a clean split right in half.


----------



## SMJB (Jun 18, 2021)

Thanks, Guys,
I'll be more careful when I wash them. I'll be digging there again today. Hopefully I'll have something worthwhile to post tonight. Any thoughts on age of the perfume? At least I think it's perfume.


----------



## bottlecrazy (Jun 18, 2021)

Perfume looks early machine made to me - 1900-1910?  Cool logo!  No idea what company it relates to, though.


----------



## SMJB (Jun 18, 2021)

bottlecrazy said:


> Perfume looks early machine made to me - 1900-1910?  Cool logo!  No idea what company it relates to, though.


Thanks! Older than I thought. Very cool logo. I couldn't find anything close online. I like the aqua color.


----------



## zsmith333 (Jun 18, 2021)

Id love to have a dump like this on my property. But alas my dog just digs up crap from the 70s lol


----------



## SMJB (Jun 18, 2021)

zsmith333 said:


> Id love to have a dump like this on my property. But alas my dog just digs up crap from the 70s lol


Yeah, that's me!
Every time I bring in something I dig,  my wife hits me on the nose with a rolled up newspaper!


----------



## zsmith333 (Jun 18, 2021)

SMJB said:


> Yeah, that's me!
> Every time I bring in something I dig,  my wife hits me on the nose with a rolled up newspaper!


Thats how my wife is when i come back from the creek with a bunch of new bottles


----------



## east texas terry (Jun 18, 2021)

Toma777 said:


> Most likely temperature change. I accidentally broke a glass mug by putting it under the tap running cold water in it, after I had microwaved hot water in it for tea. It did a clean split right in half.


Yes when you are digging bottle out of a civil war hut need to keep them out of the sun & cool


----------



## willong (Jun 23, 2021)

SMJB said:


> Yesterday was a bit more encouraging. I dug a Wyeth & Bro. Phila. with what I believe is a tooled lip. It looks as if it's pretty common, clear glass. Thd strangest thing happened, though. It had a small (maybe 1" long) crack near the shoulder on obverse last night while cleaning it. Tonight when I went to photo it, the crack had expanded, easily 3x's as long as last night. Could this have been due to the hot water I used to clean it?



Rapid temperature change can definitely crack glass items even when no preexisting defect is visually evident. My own thought is that bottles, due to stresses inherent in their various contours and material thicknesses, especially prevalent in older blown examples, are more susceptible to thermal shock than other glass products such as window glass. That said, I suspect any experienced structural firefighter can relate anecdotes of heated windows shattering upon being sprayed with cold water.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jun 23, 2021)

zsmith333 said:


> Thats how my wife is when i come back from the creek with a bunch of new bottles


I must be lucky, I bring the bottles home, clean them up then my wife looks them up.


----------



## SMJB (Jun 23, 2021)

Yeah, she's actually onboard with me. She really thought the perfume above was cool. I put the colored ones on a shelf in the bathroom.


----------



## embe (Jun 23, 2021)

Nice finds, agree about the thermal shock... ~100 years ago the glass chemistry (although remarkable) might not be as advanced as it is today, but most still stand up well


----------



## SMJB (Jun 23, 2021)

Yeah, I'll definitely watch that if I'm lucky enough to find another!


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Jul 2, 2021)

SMJB said:


> Hi Guys,
> I've been digging a spot on my property for a while now. Tons of shards, and the full ones I've pulled are primarily 1920s-'50s. I'm also finding stuff like drinking glasses, and a lot of broke china, as well as broken crockery.
> Yesterday was a bit more encouraging. I dug a Wyeth & Bro. Phila. with what I believe is a tooled lip. It looks as if it's pretty common, clear glass. Thd strangest thing happened, though. It had a small (maybe 1" long) crack near the shoulder on obverse last night while cleaning it. Tonight when I went to photo it, the crack had expanded, easily 3x's as long as last night. Could this have been due to the hot water I used to clean it?
> I also found a cobalt Phillips in good shape.
> ...



I cracked a fabulous double demijohn in my impatience to clean it from its residue with hot water. It’s really old glass and they can’t take the huge temperature shift. I feel your pain for sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

